# LR/Mogrify 2 no longer works - a chicken and/or egg situation.



## gws_m (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi, 

I have relied quite extensively on the capability offered by this export plugin. A few days ago, prior to the latest LRC update and the fact that I also just installed Big Sur all was fine. 

Now it does not work and it gives an error about magick not being safe.

Wondering if anyone has found a way of making it work?

Thanks


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 10, 2020)

It's running afoul of the new Mac OS security. See this post for how to stop Mac OS from screaming:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-and-catalina-ios/m-p/10742442?page=1#M163514


----------



## gws_m (Dec 13, 2020)

johnrellis said:


> It's running afoul of the new Mac OS security. See this post for how to stop Mac OS from screaming:
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-and-catalina-ios/m-p/10742442?page=1#M163514


Thank you - do we know if this would work with Mac OS Big Sur?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 13, 2020)

What stops you from trying if it works?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 13, 2020)

gws_m said:


> Thank you - do we know if this would work with Mac OS Big Sur?


AFAIK, Apple changed their security model in Catalina and made no additional  changes to security in BigSur.   LR/Mogrify was last updates to version 5.10 in Jan 2019 and Catalina came out in October 2019.   So if you are running v5.10 you should be fine just fixing the security issue, 
​


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 13, 2020)

gws_m said:


> Thank you - do we know if this would work with Mac OS Big Sur?


Yes.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 13, 2020)

I am also not able to use Morgrify Plugin with LrC and macOS 11. 
See the screen capture for the error message. Unable to adjust anything in Apple preferences Security and Privacy.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 13, 2020)

I also just saw this text message on my desktop. I also sent a message to Tim at photographers toolbox to see if he has any comments.


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 13, 2020)

See step 2 of this post:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-and-catalina-ios/m-p/10742442?page=1#M163514


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks John, I will try to sort this out tomorrow morning .


----------



## gws_m (Dec 14, 2020)

johnrellis said:


> Yes.


Thanks - I did manage to make it work. All good now.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 15, 2020)

johnrellis said:


> See step 2 of this post:
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-and-catalina-ios/m-p/10742442?page=1#M163514


Works for me on my system macOS 11.1 Big Sur. Thanks for posting that fix, John.


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 16, 2020)

Glad it's working for you again.


----------



## jont-uk (Jun 8, 2021)

great update - thanks @johnrellis - just needed to setup LRMogrify for dual watermarking before setting out for concert shooting this weekend and horrified to find out it wasn't working on Big Sur and/or M1 ... the 'step 2' fix worked for my M1 MBP so hopefully good to go


----------

